# Almost too funny



## cagey (Mar 31, 2016)

So many lines....... 

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...-snake-while-he-urinated-20160331-gnv6qq.html


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 1, 2016)

Perhaps he was bitten by _pailsus penisi _:lol:


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 1, 2016)

On another note.... How revolting for staff to be taking a leak outside. I'm sure patrons will love knowing that.


----------



## sebii (Apr 1, 2016)

Haha, you must be from down south. The last thing people from out Gregory way are concerned about is where people take a leak!


----------



## alichamp (Apr 1, 2016)

So ... He took the tea towel out with him to take a whizz??


----------



## Wallo (Apr 2, 2016)

alichamp said:


> So ... He took the tea towel out with him to take a whizz??



Yeah - Haven't you heard about Pots and Pans and Dunny Cans..........


----------

